# What should I do??



## artemisblossom1 (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a white colored platy that I am pretty sure is pregnant, she never got a black spot near her back fin but the whole lower belly section in a square shape past the ribs has turned a reddish color I have a male of the same variety and he is almost transparent there. Anyway she is quite fat, last night she started acting strange swimming rapidly up and down the wall of the tank beside a tall plant, a couple of the other fish starting chasing her up and down when suddenly a tiny fry zipped out from her swim path. I thought she was giving birth so I quickly ut her in one of those fry saver things and put the baby in a small 2.5 gal tank that I had ready. She has not had any more babies (if she did indeed have this one, it might have been a strange coincidence ) and she is not happy in the fry saver. I left her in overnight ......what should I do? I am not even 100% certain she is pregant, she just looks very fat and very different from the male and baby came from somewhere, but I do have other females in the tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd put her in the 2.5 with a lot of plants (live or fake). She will go after her own fry, but if she is given birth, she will be too exhausted to try too hard. I've heard of a lot of dead mommies in the fry-things, if she can't stand it she could injure herself trying to get out. Also she doesn't need anymore stress now.


----------



## artemisblossom1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you for replying. I had to go out for a few hours tonight and when i got back she had about 40 fry and still doesn't seem to be done. She is in the fry saver right now. I will take her out in the morning and put the babies in the small tank.


----------

